# turning ATV rotors?



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

What do you think about turning rotors on an ATV?


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*rotors*

depends if you can hook them up on a brake lathe and how much you can or have to take off .and how much for replacements parts versus machining .if its safe i will always go cheep !payup


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm going to say buy new ones. If they need it, they are out of tolerence to be turned.


----------

